# which wheel brush?



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm trying to complete my detailing kit, and I need a brush to get between spokes, and through to the inside edge of my alloys (I really can't be bothered to take the wheels off every time!).

I was looking at the Meguiars Ultra Safe Wheel Spoke brush, but this seems to have mixed reviews. Does anyone have any alternative recommendations, or should I just go for the megs?

Cheers!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the the Megs one and like it 

but others use a cheap plastic bog brush

The Megs one does work they just loose shape (bristles bend) after a period of time. Good at the job intended


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Had the megs one for a while and I like it. Reaches the back of the alloy although ease of use will depend on your style of wheel I guess. 

Had a couple of others from Halfords but they died quite quickly.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I dislike the Megs brush, I just use a cheapo one like the ones you get from Tesco, prefer these to any other for getting to the back of wheels.


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought the Tescos version of this (see link below), can remember how much it was but it was cheap and I'm VERY impressed. I do like the Halfords cone one too.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ogId=10151&productId=196259&categoryId=31485#


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a megs one and find it pretty good, Also use the Megs tire brush on the bront of the wheels but will be replacing this with a wheel shMITT when I get round to ordering some more stuff from Car Wash n Wax.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Megs brush after about half a dozen uses. I hang it up when not in use so the distortion is caused by use.

Also, I find that the bristles are far too long for the gap between the wheel and disc (not so bad with drums) so when you pull the brush back out of the wheel you get splattered with dirt - and it doesn't wash out of clothes.

Not impressed. I'm going to try the Induro (sp?) brush next.


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

I use an Addis soft hand brush.the one you get with a dustpan like this










But i've only got 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

I use the Megs ultra safe seems to work well, good for getting inside the wheel clean.


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the exact same problem as you Parish. What is the Induro brush?


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

k80 said:


> What is the Induro brush?


See here for details http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/indwheel.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

point blank said:


> See here for details http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/indwheel.htm


I've got that brush, and I like it very much. It's well made and doesn't flex too much when applying pressure. Also, the part sponge, part bristle nature of it makes it very good for removing lots of the stuck on brake dust and other stubborn dirt.

Matt


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheap, and work great, almost like a smaller toilet brush but not quite as harsh. Used a good few times now and look the same as when I started...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150080268833


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I Use Megs Versa-Angle and Megs Wheel Brush, both get into grooves and tight spots well, and holds loooaaddds of suds :thumb:


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've gone the cheap route for now, and bought the Tescos brush when I popped into the shop for some lunch on monday. I'm a little worried that it'll be too short to reach the inside of the wheels (I've got 225s on the back of my MR2), but I'll try it out soon.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Vikan do some seriously good brushes for all sorts of uses. We get our bits from our Autosmart chap, but I think you can find their stuff in motor factors etc.
http://www.vikan.com/sw2650.asp


----------



## JD-GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

I use this brush for my wheels and can't fault it at all.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10036

JD


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

This is the one i use to get to the back of the wheels, well made but it's not for scrubbing

http://www.autogeek.net/ezdebrfca.html


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

I picked up a toilet brush from tesco the other day. It's quite soft, was 89p and does a great job - resorted to this after breaking a halfrauds spoke brush and a megs one.

I've got a Megs Versa-Angle as well, but it's just too big for the gaps in my wheels, so it only seems to get used on trims.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Depending on how many spokes you have, or how chubby your fingers are!... you could just use a MF washmitt?

That's what I use anyway, it's easy to clean with because I can feel all the nooks and crannies with my fingers so I know I'm getting in there for a good clean.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

r44flyer said:


> Depending on how many spokes you have, or how chubby your fingers are!... you could just use a MF washmitt?
> 
> That's what I use anyway, it's easy to clean with because I can feel all the nooks and crannies with my fingers so I know I'm getting in there for a good clean.


Sadly a mitt is not an option for me due to the gab between the spokes and the depth of the rim, but it's deffo something to consider for other people.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

jonboy said:


> This is the one i use to get to the back of the wheels, well made but it's not for scrubbing
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/ezdebrfca.html


where did you get yours from? is importing it from autogeeks the only way?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jwindley said:


> Thanks for the info. I've gone the cheap route for now, and bought the Tescos brush when I popped into the shop for some lunch on monday. I'm a little worried that it'll be too short to reach the inside of the wheels (I've got 225s on the back of my MR2), but I'll try it out soon.


I had one of those (not from Tesco, but everyone seems to sell them under different brand names) before I got the Megs one. It lasted over a year before the wire core broke so works out at very good VFM.

Slim enough to fit between the disc and wheel without splattering you with dirty water when you pull it back out. You should be able too reach the full width of the wheels - mine are 6.5J rims (205 tyres) so I'd guess yours may be 7s.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i use the megs brush and i'm happy. takes half the time it use to


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

scoobyc said:


> where did you get yours from? is importing it from autogeeks the only way?


I buy a few thinks from Autogeek so just added it to the list, i've not seen them in the UK but you could ask Ron at Motorgeek:thumb:


----------



## Wobbly Dave (Jun 12, 2006)

I have one of these...

http://www.bigredvolvos.co.uk/images/C70_CYC/wheel_tools.jpg

but it is not long for this world (picture taken last year)

I am looking for an equivalent replacement - my BBS split rims are perfect for this size of brush and due to the technical nature of the rims I really dont want to do this by hand - if I can.


----------



## e30sport (Apr 14, 2006)

Dave Mk6 said:


> I use an Addis soft hand brush.the one you get with a dustpan like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol using that on bbs will kill me, be there all day, i use the megs wheels brush.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Wobbly Dave said:


> I have one of these...
> 
> http://www.bigredvolvos.co.uk/images/C70_CYC/wheel_tools.jpg
> 
> ...


You can get a replacement from any supermarket, or even a pound shop perhaps. It's a toilet brush with the handle chopped off! :lol:


----------



## K-9 (Apr 16, 2007)

I use the Autoglym bullet shaped one and it is ok, but the wheels are multispoke 18's and it takes an age to get them looking great


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the swissvax one for the face of the wheels. I wouldn't mind one of those ones from motorgeek for the backs of the wheels. Anyone know of a uk supplier?


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

This seems like a slightly cheaper version of the megs brush!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DELUXE-ALLOY-...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent tool!!

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=155&products_id=1717


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

d6dph said:


> This seems like a slightly cheaper version of the megs brush!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DELUXE-ALLOY-...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Looks identical!?


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Looks identical!?


I'll tell you when it turns up


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

d6dph said:


> I'll tell you when it turns up


Tut Tut


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, too good a price to turn my nose up at, need something along those lines anyway.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

There's a good one you can get in halfrauds - looks similar to the megs one, but is purple and black and doesn't deform as much. I'm onto my second one (after a couple of years) the rubber tip got lost of the first one.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

I recently bought the Megs Versa angle brush, and was not impressed at all.

Firstly, it is too big! I have 18" Avus wheels which are really easy to clean, but this brush is sized for cleaning the sides of busses I think, could not fit into any grooves.

Also, the soft fibres on the end get extremely dirty and there seems to be little or no way to clean them again. Very dissappointed.

I now have a Megs microfibre mitt, which I think is far better. Sometimes the wheels just have to come off to be done properly though.

Craig.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Swifty said:


> I recently bought the Megs Versa angle brush, and was not impressed at all.
> 
> Firstly, it is too big! I have 18" Avus wheels which are really easy to clean, but this brush is sized for cleaning the sides of busses I think, could not fit into any grooves.


I think that the Versa Angle brush is for cleaning the *face* of the wheel and the arches etc. It is not for cleaning between the spokes - the wheel brush is for that.


----------

